#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια για αγροτουριστική μονάδα 100 κλινών στους Λειψούς

## melanie

Γεια σας συνάδελφοι. Όπως γνωρίζετε είμαι νέα μηχανικός, αλλά παρόλα αυτά σχετικά ενεργή. Μου ήρθε λοιπόν ένας άνθρωπος που θέλει να επενδύσει χρήματα στον τόπο του και μου ζήτησε προσφορά για έκδοση οικ. αδείας για ένα μεγάλο έργο, διότι του άρεσαν οι δουλειές που έχω κάνει. Κάποια θέματα όμως δυσκολεύομαι να τα επιλύσω έστω και για μία πρώτη προσέγγιση. ΊΣως οι παλαιότεροι μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. 

πρόκειται για γήπεδο 27στρ. εκτός σχεδίου σε περιοχή Νatura στους ΛΕιψούς. Αυτός θέλει-σκέφτεται να κάνει περίπου 80-100κλίνες σε παραδοσιακό στυλ (ακολουθώντας τους κανονισμούς του νησιού) με χώρο εστίασης, αλλά και κάποιους εργαστηριακούς χώρους για μαθήματα σε κόσμο που θέλει να μάθει πως γίνεται πχ το λάδι, το τυρί κλπ. Θα έχει μέσα μερικά ζώα και έχει ήδη πολλές ελιές ενώ σκέφτεται και την ενεργειακή αυτονομία. Σύνολο περίπου 1500τ.μ. μαζί με τα βοηθητικά [έχει χαρτί δασαρχείου, έχει έγκριση αρχαιολογίας από άλλη άδεια που δεν υλοποιήθηκε, και μελέτη Περιβ. Όρων. για εκείνη την άδεια]

1. ψάχνοντας* πού μπορεί να ενταχθεί αυτό ως κατηγορία*, πήγα στον ΕΟΤ και στο ΥΠΕΚΑ αλλά κανείς δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει. ΟΥσιαστικά πρόκειται για αγροτουριστική μονάδα με εναλλακτικό τουρισμό και εργαστήρια σε σχέση με τη φύση και το τοπίο. Όμως ο αγροτουρισμός δεν δικαιολογεί πάνω από 40κλίνες με Ο.Δ. κατοικίας. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα μπορούσα να το υποβάλλω ως ξενοδοχείο με αίθουσες πολλαλπλών χρήσεων;;; Επίσης σε αυτή την περίπτωση τί γίνεται με τις αποθήκες και τους χώρους σταυλικών εγκαταστάσεων που είναι σε ενιαίο γήπεδο όλα μαζί; Δεν είναι τόσα πολλά τα ζώα αλλά υπάρχουν. Τα δηλώνω στο ίδιο έργο ή είναι άλλη διαδικασία;

2. στην περιοχή *δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα* σε ακτίνα περίπου 1000μέτρων. Οπότε για την έκδοση αδείας θα πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη ιδιωτικού υποσταθμού; τί απαιτεί αυτό; ή εφόσον αυτός σκέφτεται για φωτοβολταικά θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς;

3. οι *δεξαμενές νερού* πρέπει να δηλωθούν στις αμοιβές  επίσης πρέπει να γίνει ειδική μελέτη συλλογής ομβρύων υδάτων ;

3. γνωρίζει κανείς ένα τέτοιο έργο *τί΄μελέτες ακριβώς απαιτούνται*;;;
ως στιγμής αυτό που έχω καταλάβει και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος είναι

1. αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη ΑΜ, ΠΜ
2. τοπογραφικό ΠΜ, ΤΜ, ;
3. στατική μελέτη ΑΜ, ΠΜ
4.διαμόρφωση περιβάλλοντος χώρου ΑΜ, ΠΜ;
5. κενακ ΑΜ,ΠΜ+ΜΜ,;
6. ενεργητική πυροπροστασία ΑΜ, ΠΜ ;
7. παθητική πυροπροστασία ΑΜ, ΠΜ ; 
8. ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις ΗΜ, ΜΜ;
9. θερμομόνωση ΑΜ, ΠΜ όταν είναι από πέτρα ο φ.ο. απαιτείται;
10. θέρμανση (αν είναι εποχιακό απαιτείται; ΜΜ, ΗΜ;
11. κλιματισμός (αν είναι βιοκλιματικό με φυσικά υλικά απαιτείται; ΜΜ, ΗΜ;
12. κάυσιμο αέριο (όταν είναι με φ/β ή εποχιακής χρήσης απαιτείται;;  ΜΜ, ΗΜ;;
12. αποχέτευση (δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο φυσικά, όταν είναι μονόρωφα απαιτείται; ποιός την κάνει;
13. ύδρευση (εδώ πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί και η διαχείριση ομβρύων υδάτων και η ανακύκλωση νερού; ποιός την κάνει;


είναι πολλές οι ερωτήσεις. έχω έρθει ήδη σε επαφή με την πολεοδομία Καλύμνου που ανήκει, και κανείς δεν ξέρει να μου απαντήσει ή απλά δε θέλει. Είναι δύσκολο να πάρω τη δουλειά κι εγω υποθετικά θα κάνω μόνο τα αρχιτεκτονικά, αλλά επειδή θα έχω και το συντονισμό όλης της άδειας καλό είναι να  ξέρω λεπτομέρειες)._ Όποια βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη._  :Χαρούμενος: 

ευχαριστώ

υγ. για Ο.Δ. ως στιγμής αυτό που χω βρει, είναι *(ΦΕΚ-270/Δ/31-5-85)* για τα εκτος, *ΠΔ/24-4-85* (ΦΕΚ-181/Δ/3-5-85) για οικισμούς<2000κατοίκων, που όμως εκεί δεν ε΄χει οικισμό, εκτός κι αν θεωρείται όλο το νησί οικισμός, και *ΦΕΚ Δ/402/2002* για ΛΕιψούς

----------


## Xάρης

*2.* Αν σκέφτεται μόνο με φωτοβολταϊκά και μπαταρίες να καλύψει τις ανάγκες του σε ρεύμα, πράγμα απίθανο, τότε δεν εμπλέκεται η ΔΕΗ, οπότε δεν απαιτείται ιδιωτικός υποσταθμός. 
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τη ΔΕΗ ως την πλέον αρμόδια.
Νομίζω όμως ότι ο υποσταθμός αν απαιτείται ή όχι έχει να κάνε σχέση με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του δικτύου της περιοχής και το μέγεθος, δηλαδή τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες του υπό μελέτη κτηρίου/συγκροτήματος.

*3.* Οι δεξαμενές νερού δηλώνονται για τον υπολογισμό των νόμιμων αμοιβών και τιμολογούνται ως υπόγειοι χώροι. Βλ. Κεφάλαιο 6, §2 της Εγκυκλίου 8/1990 με αριθμ. πρωτ. οικ.17854.

*4.* Τοπογραφικό - Αρχιτεκτονικά - Στατικά απαιτούνται πάντα.

Για το ποιες υδραυλικές και ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες απαιτούνται βλ. άρθρο 25 Κτιριοδομικού όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει.
Μελέτη ύδρευσης-αποχέτευσης απαιτείται και σε μονώροφα κτήρια όταν ο όγκος είναι >800m³.

Συλλογή ομβρίων σε δεξαμενές απαιτείται νομίζω σε κάποια νησιά με έντονο πρόβλημα υδροδότησης.

Μελέτη δικτύου καυσίμου αερίου δεν απαιτείται σε όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας. 
Στους Λειψούς αμφιβάλλω πολύ για το αν απαιτείται.
Στο Π.Δ.420/1987 και στο Π.Δ.321/1988 αναφέρονται αυτές οι περιοχές.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν προστεθεί κι άλλες.

----------


## melanie

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και για τα ΦΕΚ που με παρέπεμψες. 

Όντως δεν απαιτείται μελέτη καυσίμου αερίου στους ΛΕιψούς. Έχω κολλήσει πάραυτα στο θέμα της κατηγορίας ένταξης. Έχουμε 1500τ.μ. από τα οποία σπιτάκια συνολικά 100κλινών, χώρος εστίασης, χώρος πολλαπλών χρήσεων και σεμιναρίων-εργαστηρίων, αποθηκευτικοί χώροι και ΑΓΡΟΤΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ, ΣΤαΥΛΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ (έχει μερικά ζώα μέσα), όχι κάτι το τρομερό (8 αγελάδες, 6 πρόβατα, 1 γαιδαρο, 50 κοτόπουλα). 

Το θέμα είναι τί κατηγορία μπορεί να ανήκει, εφόσον αν και το πρόγραμμα είναι αγροτουριστικό και εναλλακτικού τουρισμού, δεν έχει 40κλίνες. Και αν το βάλω ξενοδοχείο δεν ξέρω ουτε τί κατηγορία πρέπει να μπει ούτε πώς θα εντάξω στην άδεια αυτές τις σταυλικές εγκαταστάσεις. 

Έχεις καμία ιδέα;;; Τηλεφωνώ στην πολεοδμία Καλύμνου αλλά πολύ δύσκολο να τους βρω...

Τέλος γνωρίζεις ποιός υπογράφει τη μελέτη ύδρευσης και αποχέτευσης για ένα τέτοιο έργο;

----------


## Xάρης

Τις μελέτες/επιβλέψεις ύδρευσης αποχέτευσης υπογράφουν οι διπλωματούχοι μηχανολόγοι μηχανικοί και διπλωματούχοι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό.
Μπορούν όμως και διπλωματούχοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί αν ο πρϋπολογισμός της εγκατάστασης είναι μέχρι 1.000.000δρχ δηλαδή ~3.000€.
(βλ. Β.Δ. 16/17.03.1930 όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το Β.Δ. 24.11/17.12.1953, το Β.Δ. 792/1960, το Π.Δ. 902/1975 και το Β.Δ. 14/25.10.1937)
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

Για την κατηγορία ένταξης δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω. 
Ρώτησες στο γραφείο ΓΟΚ του ΤΕΕ;
Ρώτησες στο ξενοδοχειακό επιμελητήριο;

----------

